# DBV Katrina



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

This is one of the does my son is going to show at our fair this summer. She will show in the fullblood division in Class2








Finally it has gotten warm enough and dry enough for us to get her out and start to work with her. Essentially today was the first day she has been on a show collar, or rope halter for that matter. I wanted to give her a good evening up trim so I could get an idea what her final "look" is going to be.








She was born 9/11/10 and this will be her first time around the show ring but We think she will do well. 








again this is her first trim so there are some long hairs and some spots that will eventually look differently, but for now It is What it Is. She weighed 125# last week for referrence....I spent 45 minutes on the trim job.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She looks like a pretty doe...and nice trim job! :thumb:


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

Thank You...She is my son's "first doe" as we are switching some of our new kids into a partnership that will include him and my daughter as "owners". He picked her out almost as soon as she hit the ground had her named and started planning her show tour. She looks to be a natural, like her mother and father were when they were in their prime. He is a rather good showman for only being 12, notice the 2 finger grip on the collar and no other part of his body touching her, along with the "standing back and admiring your own goat" attitude.
from the picture I can see he might have the collar mis-positioned under her chin as her dewlap is above the collar...And the transition area along her bottom edge needs work and maybe alittle closer clip on her backside...But for her first ever trim job she doesn't look bad.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute! I am sure your son will do well and have fun!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice!!! Your boy must have a gift with choosing a potential show doe before she's even standing! I'm sure that both will do extremely well! :thumbup:


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

liz said:


> ...Your boy must have a gift with choosing a potential show doe before she's even standing!..


Its not a gift...He is a trained Ped shopper. He has shown this girls dam,sire and a few of her sibs so choosing her was not really a big reach. I posted in another thread the doeling he showed last Summer, viewtopic.php?f=39&t=18772 , this would be her half sister, same Dam different Sire...


----------

